# odd bird in garden? bird of prey?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

never seen one before 
looked like a bird of prey by the beak and head.
fiarly fine body looked in good condition aprt from 2 loose feathers bit taller then a pigion.

back and wings bluey grey 
belly a rusty orange

very odd as was sittin on our garage. we feed the sparrows and others so i guess waiting for a meal to come along but it was really close the the house.
i couldnt see any rings or anything on its legs.... possibly someones pet???


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Was it a merlin http://http://www.google.co.uk/imgr...0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1366&bih=599


----------



## russellj (Mar 31, 2010)

could of been a male sparrowhawk


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like a sparrowhawk. They have little fear of people or built up areas especially when theres rich pickings to be had.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

sounds like a male kestrel, blue grey back with orange front or as someones said a merlin,


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

awsome!! googled them looks like male sparrow hawk....... 

we feed the sparrows....... wich intern feeds the hawk:lol2::whistling2:

thanks guys


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Would have been a Sparrowhawk for sure, not a Kestrel or Merlin, as they aren't taller than a pigeon, nor as bold as to be in the open so close to humans.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

merlins are tiny.

sparrowhawks are awesome to watch hunting.


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

Merlins are summer migrants so safe to say not one unless an escaped falconery bird.

My bet would be on a sparrowhawk, although they normally ambush hunt and the first you know is when the blackbirds shout an alarm as a feathered missile blasts through.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

had one zoom past my head after sparrows when i was topping up the birdfeeders a few years ago, that close i could have touched him.

the look in his eye as he gave the evilstares was :gasp:

beautiful bird but cold, cold eyes, gave me the shivers.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

iv'e had a sparrowhawk fly past me chasing a collar neck dove, hawk got the doves tail feathers and they both crashed into the bathroom window, i ran over and the hawk flew off but the dove was still there so i took it in, in a cardboard box with a towel inside to try to calm it down and rest but it died 10 mins after


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> iv'e had a sparrowhawk fly past me chasing a collar neck dove, hawk got the doves tail feathers and they both crashed into the bathroom window, i ran over and the hawk flew off but the dove was still there so i took it in, in a cardboard box with a towel inside to try to calm it down and rest but it died 10 mins after


 
hawk went hungry:whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

all summer we have a had a sparrowhawk divebombing the sanctuarues aviaries:bash: The poor budgies and finches went totally into panic mode along with my friend:lol2: Silly bird just couldnt understand why it couldnt get through the mesh!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> all summer we have a had a sparrowhawk divebombing the sanctuarues aviaries:bash: The poor budgies and finches went totally into panic mode along with my friend:lol2: Silly bird just couldnt understand why it couldnt get through the mesh!


Try hanging old CDs around the outsie of the aviaries hun, they might help to stop teh Sparrowhawk's attacks.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Try hanging old CDs around the outsie of the aviaries hun, they might help to stop teh Sparrowhawk's attacks.


 If a sparrowhawks hungry nouthing stops them :devil: haha! been driving down the road before in a country lane a sparrow hawk flew out infront of me and was flying aroudn 30-40 mph along the headge row 5-10ft infrotn of my car, was amazing to watch it and then it dive bombed into the hedge :lol2: i also had 2 that i used to fly a male and female.. hand reared and nouthing would stop them.. great hunters and determind isnt the word! 

also seen a wild merlin take a sky lark out the sky around 800ft up, there was one of our merlins on the skylarks arse ringing up and then out the blue this wild merlin come storming out the sky and took this skylark with ease! for me by far the best wildlife encounter i had come across!


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

DJC776 said:


> Merlins are summer migrants so safe to say not one unless an escaped falconery bird.
> 
> My bet would be on a sparrowhawk, although they normally ambush hunt and the first you know is when the blackbirds shout an alarm as a feathered missile blasts through.


Merlins are not summer migrants. There is some movement from highland to lowland areas when the weather gets tough.


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

You are right; I was thinking of the hobby.



Bruceyyy said:


> Merlins are not summer migrants. There is some movement from highland to lowland areas when the weather gets tough.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Have quite frequent visits to my garden with a Sparrowhawk as there are a few Collared Doves and Pigeons near me so it's always chasing them. One day I heard crash into a tree and the Hawk had got hold of the Dove which was trying use the tree as shelter but to no avail. Shame for the Dove but it's nature and the the Hawk probably had chicks to feed too.


----------

